# Have Job Offer but wife is 8 months pregnant



## wookies (May 9, 2012)

Hi All,

We are currently living in SG with my family. We are now thinking of moving to NZ primarily because I got a JO from the company that I have applied for. 

I haven't submitted my EOI yet, because a I have something to clarification that need some answer. Hopefully, someone can answer.

Situation: Wife is 8 Months Pregnant, to be due in last week of June.


Question 1: How long would it take for the whole process. (i.e. EOI submission, ITA, paper works, etc.)

Question 2: Would it be possible to add a family member when the EOI has been processs and ITA is already on hand or even Visa is already in Processing? Assuming my wife gave birth after the processing.

Question 3: Given this situation, Are we able to move to NZ altogether? or Me first and then my family members?

Thanks,


----------

